# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Junho 2010



## Dan (1 Jun 2010 às 00:44)

Regras deste tópico:
Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Minho (3 Jun 2010 às 16:08)

Para a próxima semana avizinha-se o regresso do tempo fresco e de precipitação principalmente nas regiões do Norte e Centro com a entrada de ar polar marítimo associada a uma superfície frontal com origem numa depressão que passará a norte da Península Ibérica.


----------



## stormy (4 Jun 2010 às 00:01)

Boas noites
Não me vou alargar muito, mas devo dizer que, tanto o ECMWF/12z como o GFS/18z parecem-me muito coerentes e lógicos, no que toca á evolução sinoptica nas proximas 240h.

Este fim de semana será marcado por ventos fracos a moderados de N/NW, algum nevoeiro no litoral oeste e temperaturas amenas, mais quentinhas no interior a sul do tejo, no sotavento algarvio e nas areas baixas da "terra quente" em tras os montes.

Na proxima semana ( 2f-5f) estaremos sob influencia conjunta do forte AA, a W e de uma baixa em altura com fraca expressão em superficie, a NE, dado isto suceder-se-hão algumas areas de frontogenese fraca, resultante do confronto entre massas de ar associadas á pluma tropical que circula o AA e massas de ar polar procedentes de N.
Dado isto esperam-se alguns episodios de chuvas fracas estratiformes, essencialmente a norte e no litoral tal como ventos moderados de NW...as temperaturas voltam a valores, grosso modo, primaveris..

Após isto o jet retrocede para ENE, voltanto a tipica dorsal subtropical...com tempo a aquecer e alguma nortada no litoral, embora posam haver alguns dias de lestada, lá mais á frente.


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Jun 2010 às 02:43)

stormy disse:


> Boas noites
> Não me vou alargar muito...



Alarga, alarga .A gente  aprecia e dá notícia.
Ainda que em síntese já dissestéis tudo .
Tudo indica que o Verão ,sobretudo a Noroeste, para a 1ª metade da próxima semana , "vai  ali e já vem"...
Mais uma refrescante  intromissão de Tempo temperado , caractrerístico da nossa exposição a Oeste ao vasto Oceano que nos abraça a esta latitude , interpretação natural  para quem estará a  trabalhar;
mais uma contrariedade que será ultrapassada com programas alternativos à praia ,para quem se encontre de  férias ( no  litoral Oeste no geral, quanto mais a norte , em particular...)
Quantas e quantas vezes, não é assim o Verão Português (do Continente) ?...


----------



## David sf (4 Jun 2010 às 08:48)

stormy disse:


> Boas noites
> Não me vou alargar muito, mas devo dizer que, tanto o ECMWF/12z como o GFS/18z parecem-me muito coerentes e lógicos, no que toca á evolução sinoptica nas proximas 240h.
> 
> Este fim de semana será marcado por ventos fracos a moderados de N/NW, algum nevoeiro no litoral oeste e temperaturas amenas, mais quentinhas no interior a sul do tejo, no sotavento algarvio e nas areas baixas da "terra quente" em tras os montes.
> ...



A partir de 5ª feira da semana que vem, a situação é muito volátil. Se ontem o ECMWF e o GEM punham a dorsal em cima e o GFS não, hoje estão os 3 de acordo, colocando uma cut-off a rondar-nos para a noite de Santo António. Não há ainda uma tendência clara para esse fim de semana.


----------



## stormy (4 Jun 2010 às 11:15)

Pois, David, de facto esqueci-me de referir a cut-off ( ULL)


----------



## David sf (4 Jun 2010 às 12:13)

stormy disse:


> Pois, David, de facto esqueci-me de referir a cut-off ( ULL)



Não te esqueceste, ontem só o GFS a punha, os outros de facto tinham dorsal e lestada.


----------



## stormy (4 Jun 2010 às 12:31)

David sf disse:


> Não te esqueceste, ontem só o GFS a punha, os outros de facto tinham dorsal e lestada.



O GFS colocava um cavado com probabilidade de evoluir para cut-off, e eu esqueci-me de referir.

Acontece que hoje o ECMWF ( que tem andado coerente....já que o GFS tem andado um pouco volatil),  coloca a ULL perto de nós, evoluindo para SW/WSW, enquanto o GFS/06Z continua a coloca-la mas NE/E, com o jet sobre o nosso territorio continentetal, deixando o estado do tempo bastante imprevisivel e entediante


----------



## David sf (5 Jun 2010 às 18:43)

A cada saída do GFS aumenta a quantidade de precipitação prevista:

Ensemble para o Alentejo central, ontem às 18h:






Hoje às 12h:






Em 6 h as quantidades poderiam ser consideráveis, e como já não chove bem há algum tempo há o risco de cheias urbanas, até porque já está tudo preparado para o verão e pouca gente estará à espera:











O ECM, mais fiável a prever precipitações, não põe tanta quantidade, principalmente a sul, mas mesmo assim também não é nada meigo:






De notar, que sendo a normal de precipitação em Beja para Junho de 17,6 mm e em Lisboa de 17,2 mm, poder-se-ia num só dia, ultrapassar a normal do mês.
O máximo diário (1971-2000) de 40,4 mm em Beja, segundo a última saída do GFS que prevê 32 mm na Quarta feira, pode estar em risco de ser batido.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jun 2010 às 21:15)

Mesmo no Algarve, o GFS coloca cerca de 35 mm tanto em Faro como em Olhão, de facto, seria algo inédito, já que a normal climatológica anda à volta de 8 mm em Faro.


----------



## David sf (5 Jun 2010 às 21:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mesmo no Algarve, o GFS coloca cerca de 35 mm tanto em Faro como em Olhão, de facto, seria algo inédito, já que a normal climatológica anda à volta de 8 mm em Faro.



Sim, e o máximo diário em VRSA (1971 a 2000) em Junho é de 22 mm. Mas não deverá ser tanto, fio-me mais no ECMWF.

De qualquer modo, e ainda estamos a uma certa distância, há alguns ingredientes que apontam para a possibilidade de uma ciclogénese rápida na costa de Lisboa.





















Cada vez mais interessante, situação a acompanhar.


----------



## tiaguh7 (6 Jun 2010 às 01:01)

venha a chuva 
aquela mancha amarela ao pé de Castelo Branco...


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Jun 2010 às 10:18)

E pronto. Está confirmado.
A semana que amanhã se inicia vai ter muito a ver
com o diálogo que se segue:

" Mãe (natureza) avisa o Filho (verão)...A irmã (primavera) presencia"

-Espera lá ; onde pensas que vais ? Para tantos dias? Ui !!! Há rabo de saia na costa , é? Não sabes que agora a tua ausência é mais notada? -Eu sei . Mas tenho esta fezada desta viagem super barata para a Europa Central. -Ah é ? E então quando desatar a chover no meio da semana e tempo fresco de norte a sul, do litoral ao interior, em pleno período de férias de muita gente, o que é que eu digo? diz lá.O que é que eu digo ao Povo? 
- Oh Mãe não sei.Sei lá. Diz que no passado já houvera ocorrido.É verdade . Avisa que não estarei cá para ajudar a Mana...Não posso faltar a estas férias fantásticas longe das minhas incumbênciócompetências daqui. 
-Não está certo.Ainda não tomaste posse e já te estás a baldar. 
-Oh Mãe: Exactamente. Ainda não tomei posse,entendes? Tem calma. O meu tempo fará o seu Tempo, no tempo dele.Ainda é a mana Primavera a emanar directivas.Não posso ser responsável pelos seus inúmeros desvarios e desatinos... Posso ir ?
 - Vai lá. Mas faz-me um favor : Está-me cá, lá para 18, 19 ,para ultimarmos os preparativos .Não venhas no próprio dia.Parece mal. 
-Oh Mãe : daqui até lá ,tanto que ainda pode ocorrer.Vais ver . A Mana volta a arrepiar por caminhos opostos; o dinheiro para as minhas férias acabar-se-á e as saudades dos cheiros da Terra serão feromonas irresistíveis.Eu venho a tempo . Comigo, não te preocupes . Fala com a Mana.
 -Pois é...tens razão filho. Eu tenho é que ter uma conversinha com a tua irmã...isso sim...Tu sabes como é: Nunca tive muita mão nela...de vocês todos,foi a que sempre me deu  mais problemas...


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jun 2010 às 11:25)

Eh, eh! Muito bom...

Só falta agora o pai destes zangar-se e mandar trovão, tempestade, inundação.
Se for o pai a intrometer-se é que fica tudo estragado.


----------



## cardu (6 Jun 2010 às 12:03)

além da chuva vem aí frio.....

engraçado porque o ano passado nesta altura estavam quase 40 graus....

Isto é de loucos


----------



## belem (6 Jun 2010 às 13:20)

Vamos lá a ver o que acontece, porque ainda faltam uns dias e é uma previsão.
Quanto ao frio, pelo menos por aqui, não o vejo.


----------



## Zapiao (6 Jun 2010 às 14:51)

Venha chuva , lá vou andar d olho no barografo


----------



## cardu (6 Jun 2010 às 15:03)

belem disse:


> Vamos lá a ver o que acontece, porque ainda faltam uns dias e é uma previsão.
> Quanto ao frio, pelo menos por aqui, não o vejo.



vejo eu no gfs para quinta e sexta.... com as temperaturas a não ultrapassarem em alguns locais os 16 graus.....


----------



## belem (6 Jun 2010 às 15:20)

cardu disse:


> vejo eu no gfs para quinta e sexta.... com as temperaturas a não ultrapassarem em alguns locais os 16 graus.....



Quinta e sexta? Nem sabia que se estava a falar de uma escala temporal tão distante. Se já daqui a 3 dias era algo perigoso ( quanto muito acerta-se numa tendência...). Então aí, mesmo muita cautela.
Esses hipotéticos 16ºc ou menos serão aonde mesmo?


----------



## cardu (6 Jun 2010 às 16:16)

belem disse:


> Quinta e sexta? Nem sabia que se estava a falar de uma escala temporal tão distante. Se já daqui a 3 dias era algo perigoso ( quanto muito acerta-se numa tendência...). Então aí, mesmo muita cautela.
> Esses hipotéticos 16ºc ou menos serão aonde mesmo?




no norte...

no centro as temperaturas não irão ultrapassar os 19 graus a confirmar-se o modelo


----------



## David sf (6 Jun 2010 às 17:04)

cardu disse:


> no norte...
> 
> no centro as temperaturas não irão ultrapassar os 19 graus a confirmar-se o modelo



Em princípio, e como estão todos os modelos em sintonia, é neste momento muito provável que venham uns dias frescos e humidos. A dúvida prende-se com a quantidade de precipitação, e onde esta será mais forte, e também na duração deste evento. Se é certo que é um estado de tempo normal na Primavera, e nós ainda estamos nessa estação astronómica, não é assim tão normal termos a -20 a 500 hpa a poder passar no Alentejo a meio de Junho. As temperaturas deverão ser baixas para a época, mas não frias, as máximas poderão não superar os 15 graus no interior norte, e não é de excluir que possa nevar na Torre, uma vez que os diagramas do GFS põe uma cota de neve a rondar os 2000 m na Covilhã. Não esqueço que estamos a alguma distância temporal, mas com todos os modelos de acordo, e ainda por cima tão perto do solstício, que é quando os modelos são mais fiáveis, já se pode dar este evento como muito provável.


----------



## belem (6 Jun 2010 às 17:28)

cardu disse:


> no norte...
> 
> no centro as temperaturas não irão ultrapassar os 19 graus a confirmar-se o modelo



Nem está muito em questão se vai baixar a temperatura e cair alguma precipitação, a questão está mais em avançar com números tão precisos (sejam mm de chuva, tºc a 2 metros ou a 2000 metros) a uma distância temporal tão grande. Talvez  falar em intervalos e usar mais a expressão « probabilidade», seja a meu ver, mais honesto.
Ainda há apenas uns 3 dias previam-se para hoje 21ºc para Lisboa, segundo o IM...
Se vamos para uma maior distância a tendência de erro aumenta ainda mais.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jun 2010 às 21:49)

Gostava que alguém me fizesse uma previsão mais ou menos detalhada para os próximos dias 9 e 10 de Junho, na região de Leiria/Fátima, sff.


----------



## GARFEL (6 Jun 2010 às 22:27)

Pedro disse:


> Gostava que alguém me fizesse uma previsão mais ou menos detalhada para os próximos dias 9 e 10 de Junho, na região de Leiria/Fátima, sff.



olá a todos
pedro - Para isso utiliza o METEOGRAMA GFS POR LOCALIDADE 
cardu - um abraço
nimboestrato - acho que é indiscutivel que todos nós adoramos os teus textos
mas deixa que te diga
tás no forum errado
mas se um dia mudares
por favor não deixes este
boa semana a todos e durante esta vamos-nos lá recordar do que foi o (grande) inverno que passou


----------



## Lousano (6 Jun 2010 às 22:44)

GARFEL disse:


> olá a todos
> nimboestrato - acho que é indiscutivel que todos nós adoramos os teus textos
> mas deixa que te diga
> tás no forum errado
> ...



No fórum errado?

Ele apenas escreve sobre meteorologia...

Desculpem o "off topic".


Não é usual surgir uma depressão como esta em Junho, pelo menos que me recorde.


----------



## trepkos (7 Jun 2010 às 10:55)

Pedro disse:


> Gostava que alguém me fizesse uma previsão mais ou menos detalhada para os próximos dias 9 e 10 de Junho, na região de Leiria/Fátima, sff.



Pedro qual é a dúvida mesmo? Vai ser de chuva, baixa de temperatura e com condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jun 2010 às 11:08)

Bons dias, 

parece que a chuva está garantida em especial para a próxima quarta feira dia 9/06...e eventualmente poderá ser forte no Norte e Centro...

*GFS run 6z:*








*ECM*:







previsão IM para quarta-feira:

* Previsão para 4ª Feira, 9 de Junho de 2010*

Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a
partir da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e
acompanhados de trovoada até ao final da manhã mais
prováveis nas regiões Norte e Centro.*
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
temporariamente forte (35 a 50 km/h) no litoral e terras altas,
rodando gradualmente para noroeste a partir da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima na região Sul.

Actualizado a 7 de Junho de 2010 às 6:22 UTC.

Atenção à (possível) ocorrência de pequenas inundações urbanas, onde os boeiros não estiverem devidamente limpos/desentupidos...

Se for realmente forte, ou muito persistente, a chuva poderá pôr em causa a integridade de  algumas culturas/colheitas... oxalá isso não aconteça...

Uma situação a acompanhar, e não muito frequente no mês de Junho...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Jun 2010 às 12:34)

Boas,

Não é de descartar nas regiões sul, chuva moderada, por vezes persistente por alguns momentos.

Alguns modelos ainda divergem na quantidade de precipitação no Alentejo e Algarve, mas garantidamente irá ser tambem uma boa rega (penso que entre os 10mm a 16mm +-).

Não é descartar a ocorrencia de trovoadas nestas mesmas regiões.

Em relação ás serras mais altas do país (Gerês e Estrela) a ocorrencia de granizo!

É uma situação pouco comum mas já tem vindo acontecer ... 

Esperar para ver


----------



## Minho (7 Jun 2010 às 18:53)

A intensificação da corrente de jacto na vertente ocidental do cavado em altitude, e que o GFS já vinha anunciando à vários dias, é um dos responsáveis pela intensidade das precipitações e que mais contribuem para a intensificação da depressão e consequente "virulência" da superfície frontal.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Jun 2010 às 23:15)

Segundo os modelos das 12z só tenho de acrescentar ao meu anterior post:

Precipitção no sul moderada a forte e mais probabilidades para trovoadas... 

Calculo uns 20mm a 30mm acumuladados no dia 9 para V.R.S.A. , ou seja perigo de inundações nestas bandas  Que situação para junho!


----------



## dahon (7 Jun 2010 às 23:49)

Boas!

Parece que para a madrugada de quarta está prevista uma boa rega.
Será que estes valores de precipitação são normais prá época ou podem vir a dar problemas?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Cumps.


----------



## David sf (8 Jun 2010 às 08:27)

Possibilidade de neve no alto da Serra da Estrela em aberto para o feriado de 10 de Junho (meteograma para a Covilhã):


----------



## Rog (8 Jun 2010 às 12:31)

Precipitação para amanhã do GFS, saída das 6h:





Sinóptica:


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2010 às 12:43)

David sf disse:


> Possibilidade de neve no alto da Serra da Estrela em aberto para o feriado de 10 de Junho (meteograma para a Covilhã):



Com quase 5 ºC aos 1500 m aproximadamente (850 hPa), a probabilidade será simplesmente ... quase nula.


----------



## David sf (8 Jun 2010 às 14:25)

Gerofil disse:


> Com quase 5 ºC aos 1500 m aproximadamente (850 hPa), a probabilidade será simplesmente ... quase nula.



Com 4,7ºC aos 1420 m a probabilidade até seria grande, caso haja precipitação quando essa temperatura ocorrer, até porque temos -23ºC a 500 hpa. Vendo os perfis para a saída das 00z do GFS, nas coordenadas da Covilhã estariam 1,9ºC a 1930 m, logo seria uma hipótese a não descartar.
O problema é que na última saída já mudou tudo, e a cota subiu bastante.

Mas é uma questão sem grande interesse, apenas a possibilidade de uma efeméride interessante, dado que provavelmente nem daria para acumular, uma vez que o solo estará molhado pela chuva que cair antes, e a quantidade de precipitação prevista para a hora de maior frio é irrisória.


----------



## rozzo (8 Jun 2010 às 14:31)

Os valores referidos nessa saída até eram propícios a neve no topo, concordo com o David. Com esses valores facilmente haveriam temperaturas próximo dos 0º aos 2000m, o que daria provavelmente para neve.

Mas lá está, há 2 coisas:

1) Foi uma saída mais isolada, como um "outlier" frio, as outras vão todas acima dos 2000m, portanto provavelmente uma saída irrealista.
2) Nesta altura, modelos como GFS à sua escala larga, penso que sempre subestimam a temperatura, especialmente por "interpolações" em zonas montanhosas, e provavelmente por falta de detalhe espacial para representar bem o aquecimento em zonas baixas perto de montanhas, ou seja, no final estão a entrar no algoritmo, temperaturas de níveis baixos (previstas pelos modelos) inferiores às reais, o que à partida baixa mais a cota calculada por algoritmo, do que a realidade.

Seja como for, no final, neve ou não, será pouco relevante, e provavelmente nem vamos saber se sim ou não!


----------



## vitamos (8 Jun 2010 às 14:46)

rozzo disse:


> Seja como for, no final, neve ou não, será pouco relevante, e provavelmente nem vamos saber se sim ou não!



Ora aí é que está o problema! 

Quanto à hipotética possibilidade... Situações de instabilidade com algum frio a 500hPa não permitem de facto descartar a 100% algum episódio nos pontos mais altos e mesmo com temperaturas ligeiramente positivas, embora seja difícil. 

Independentemente disso valores muito interessantes de precipitação. Não me parece uma situação "extrema" mas de qualquer forma os cuidados normais em locais de acumulação de água devem ser tomados.


----------



## lismen (8 Jun 2010 às 18:40)

Segundo o tiempo severo até dia 10 de Junho o tempo vai estar assim






*RESUMEN DE ALERTAS

- Día 8: Alerta naranga en Galicia y Pirineos, por tormentas fuertes.

- Día 9: Alerta naranja general en la Península Ibérica y alerta roja en el oeste y norte, por tormentas localmente severas.
*
So de olhar para aquele risco vermelho ate da arrepios espero bem que não aconteça nada de anormal já que parece que ninguém ta a espera de tanta chuva enfim aguardemos

Abraço


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2010 às 22:33)

Será erro meu ou os modelos atrasaram-se meio dia na na evolução da situação sinóptica ?

Imagem de Satélite


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jun 2010 às 02:31)

O estofex mantêm previsão de mau tempo para algumas partes de Portugal (sem especificar quais...).
Em princípio entre as 8h e as 12h de hoje, 9 de Junho, uma frente fria trará aguaceiros e trovoadas.
Segundo a previsão do estofex há possibilidade de queda de granizo e eventualmente vento com rajadas que poderão ser fortes.
Pela leitura do mapa a probabilidade será maior no norte e centro, particularmente no interior.

"... Parts of Portugal, Spain and W-France ...

Constantly intensifying surface depression moves in from the Bay of Biscay. A cold front affects Portugal between 08-12Z and Spain thereafter. Postfrontal showers/thunderstorms occur, but shear remains weak at all levels. Marginal hail and strong wind gusts will be the main hazard."


----------



## mgil (9 Jun 2010 às 02:40)

Olá pessoal.

Solicito a vossa ajuda para o seguinte: No sábado dia 12 tenho um casamento em Sesimbra.
A chuva não vinha mesmo nada a calhar!

Podem-me dar a vossa opinião acerca da probabilidade de chuva para esse dia em Sesimbra para a tarde/noite?

Desde já o meu muito obrigado!


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jun 2010 às 02:43)

mgil disse:


> Olá pessoal.
> 
> Solicito a vossa ajuda para o seguinte: No sábado dia 12 tenho um casamento em Sesimbra.
> A chuva não vinha mesmo nada a calhar!
> ...


Boa noite e bem vindo ao fórum

Em princípio há a possibilidade de aguaceiros para esse dia; mas recomendo que estejas atento às previsões do IM que sairão em princípio na manhã de hoje, relativamente ao dia de sábado.


----------



## mgil (9 Jun 2010 às 02:48)

Desde já agradeço a tua resposta Aristocrata.

Eu acompanho regularmente o Fórum desde há cerca de 2 anos mas como não tenho conhecimentos para tal, não participo nas discussões... mas vou assistindo e tentando aprender!

Amanhã volto para ver se há mais novidades.


----------



## Kaparoger (9 Jun 2010 às 16:07)

Vou esta madrugada para albufeira e venho domingo... como vai estar o tempo neste espaço de dias la pra baixo??

E eu a pensar que ia me espalhar na areia ao comprido 


Um abraço, 
Diogo


----------



## weathor (9 Jun 2010 às 18:13)

mgil disse:


> Olá pessoal.
> 
> Solicito a vossa ajuda para o seguinte: No sábado dia 12 tenho um casamento em Sesimbra.
> A chuva não vinha mesmo nada a calhar!
> ...



É marginal às coisas.
Olhe aqui
Grande chance de chuva


----------



## netfalcon (9 Jun 2010 às 20:51)

Boas tardes 
tenho um acampamento de 17 a 19 de Junho. Como acham que vai estar o tempo nessa altura?
Frio  e chuvoso, ou seco e quente?
Profundos cumprimentos


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jun 2010 às 00:17)

netfalcon disse:


> Boas tardes
> tenho um acampamento de 17 a 19 de Junho. Como acham que vai estar o tempo nessa altura?
> Frio  e chuvoso, ou seco e quente?
> Profundos cumprimentos



Depende do local do acampamento...se for em Marrocos deve estar seco e quente!


----------



## MSantos (10 Jun 2010 às 14:12)

ferreira5 disse:


> Depende do local do acampamento...se for em Marrocos deve estar seco e quente!





Ainda falta uns dias *netfalcon*, vai acompanhando este tópico vais obter a resposta quando faltar menos tempo para o teu acampamento, era importante dizeres o local especifico onde vais acampar


----------



## MSantos (11 Jun 2010 às 22:56)

Este tópico anda um deserto, passaram mais de 24h depois do meu ultimo post, este tópico que em certas alturas do ano tem provavelmente mais 100 posts por dia. 

Parece que depois destes dias mais frescos e com alguma chuva a temperatua vai subir e o sol vai aparecer


----------



## GARFEL (11 Jun 2010 às 23:02)

ferreira5 disse:


> Depende do local do acampamento...se for em Marrocos deve estar seco e quente!



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

esta foi muito boa
sem ofensa para ninguem


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Jun 2010 às 02:46)

MSantos disse:


> Este tópico anda um deserto...



...É normal . Este tópico, é o único neste forum , que depende  ao minuto
da circunstância .
Se o futuro próximo  pouco promete, que vimos cá dizer?
Mas já que cá vim , dizer que faz  Verão  , por muita ( quase toda)  Europa.
Aqui ?   já ameaçou  lá atrás , mas agora  , nada..
Aliás,   se a situação sinóptica instalada  ocorresse no Inverno ,
estaria este tópico,seguramente,  em discussão acalorada .
Nesta altura do ano ,tanto  nordeste que estará para chegar e   não servirá para  nada  .
Apenas  os   calores adiará...
Surpresas  convectivas?
A médio prazo,com  tanto   Anticiclone tão a norte ,
a Ibéria põe-se  a jeito.
Veremos...


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jun 2010 às 11:56)

Ao que parece nos próximos dias pouca coisa se irá passar, o vento forte no litoral oeste será uma constante essencialmente ao final da tarde, haverá também um ligeiro aquecimento no interior, no entanto as nuvens vão continuar a andar por aí. Aguardemos por desenvolvimentos melhores


----------



## Zapiao (14 Jun 2010 às 12:34)

Detesto vento em tempo seco


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jun 2010 às 12:36)

Previsão para amanhã ao meio-dia, a 500 hpa:








Naturalmente teremos vento moderado a forte, especialmente no litoral e terras altas; haverá períodos de céu muito nublado, especialmente nas regiões do interior, havendo mesmo a possibilidade de ocorrência de precipitação, e a temperatura tenderá a descer um pouco ...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jun 2010 às 17:58)

boa tarde.
realmente o furum anda as moscas isto porque o tempo tb nao ajuda..
vamos ao que interessa alguem arrisca uma previsao para a noite de s.joao?
por norma nesse dia costuma esta sol e uma temperatura bastabte agradavel a volta dos 23/24 graus.. ja a noite fresquinha e para terminar manha de dia 24 começa com chuviscos..

longe vao os tempos com um s.joao com temperaturas de 23 graus a noite..


o que acham vcs??
cumps


----------



## dahon (16 Jun 2010 às 23:34)

Boas.
O IM está a prever a possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas para amanhã e sexta .
O que acham?


> Previsão para 5ª Feira, 17 de Junho de 2010
> 
> Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, temporariamente muito nublado nas
> regiões do interior Centro e Sul durante a tarde, onde há condições
> ...





> Previsão para 6ª Feira, 18 de Junho de 2010
> 
> Céu pouco nublado, temporariamente muito nublado em especial nas
> regiões do interior, onde há condições favoráveis à ocorrência de
> ...



No meteograma para Viseu só apresenta possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas na sexta.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Cumps


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Jun 2010 às 02:25)

O  tempo que tem estado,nem  parece deste tempo.
Está mais referenciado em tempos já idos e que já deveriam ter sido irradiados.
Pois é : ficamos com aquela  sensação de que o Tempo está contagiado ;
ainda está "na fase de grupos", ou seja:
agora , ainda tudo aparece , mas em breve, irreversivelmente , dizem uns (ECMWF), passaremos aos oitavos e aí , aos quartos e lá estarão na meia-final o sol, o azul, o calor  e  o Verão Português.
Mas outros (GFS)  vão lembrando que a mais que provável eliminação precoce do Grande País anfitrião (Anticiclone) pode contribuir para distúrbios nessa natural evolução.
Amanhã  , os modelos difundirão uma nota à impressa conjunta. Depois de amanhã divergirão.de novo,quiçá  em sentidos opostos. 
O Campeonato do Mundo ( dos Meteoros)  a  e as suas eternas surpresas...


----------



## vitamos (17 Jun 2010 às 10:26)

Após alguma monotonia no estado do tempo, pequenas coisas despertam sempre a atenção. Hoje fazendo uma passagem pelos principais modelos, entendi  a previsão de aguaceiros e trovoadas para hoje e amanhã nas regiões do interior prevista pelo IM.

Por um lado o GFS apenas coloca essa possibilidade para amanhã com quantidades vestigiais de precipitação:





Valores de CAPE e LI razoáveis:





O ECM alinha pela mesma tecla: Apenas sexta feira haverá essa possibilidade mas coloca ligeiramente mais precipitação e mais generalizada no que ao interior Centro diz respeito: 





Assim sendo, o cenário de trovoadas para hoje só não é posto de lado porque o enigmático ALADIN as prevê:





MAs o destaque vai para Sexta feira onde o Aladin apresenta um cenário de severidade considerável, sobretudo à tarde:





Chamo contudo a atenção que o ALADIN previa já precipitação do tipo convectivo ontem, facto que não se veio a verificar.

Aguardemos pois o desenlace!


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jun 2010 às 09:03)

Tarde a aconpanhar..

Já se forma qualquer coisa na zona do Douro e em España, bem perto da fronteira...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vitamos (18 Jun 2010 às 10:33)

Pedro disse:


> Tarde a aconpanhar..



Sem dúvida uma tarde interessante, apesar de alguma imprevisibilidade ditada pela dança dos modelos...

Por um lado o GFS é modesto quer na precipitação prevista (15h-18h)





Quer nos valores de CAPE e LI (18h)





No entanto o ECM é bastante mais generoso no que toca a precipitação convectiva, essencialmente nas regiões mais montanhosas a Norte:





Neste momento o IM não tem disponível o Aladin para comparação... O Nowcasting é a melhor arma neste momento.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jun 2010 às 11:04)

Pedro disse:


> Tarde a aconpanhar..
> 
> Já se forma qualquer coisa na zona do Douro e em España, bem perto da fronteira...
> 
> ...



Sim, e já há descargas:


----------



## vitamos (18 Jun 2010 às 11:40)

Aladin já disponível:

15h:





18h





Entretanto a saída das 6z do GFS diminuiu bastante quer a eventual precipitação quer os índices de instabilidade.


----------



## Lightning (19 Jun 2010 às 13:41)

Bem, nos próximos dias nada de especial a assinalar. Condições fracas para instabilidade (afirmação com base nos modelos de CAPE e LI) e as temperaturas máximas num jogo de sobe e desce.

Cartas de Pressão ao nível do solo e Geopotencial a 500 milibares:













Subida da temperatura máxima.







Nova subida da máxima.


Quanto à nortada, essa só nos vai dar algumas tréguas a partir de segunda, com o vento a soprar no geral fraco. Amanhã ainda a temos de aturar.  




















Fontes: Meteociel e Wetterzentrale.

Apesar de as condições para instabilidade estarem fracas para os próximos dias, não é de descartar algum fenómeno convectivo localizado como o de ontem no Norte.


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Jun 2010 às 06:11)

A monotonia veraneia  está instalada na pior das suas vertentes:
Temos sol, temos céus azuis  ,temos dias de insolação que nesta altura do ano são os mais compridos, mas  ainda assim,   temos tido esta  falta do calor ,do cheiro a Verão, do olfacto da Estação, que nesta altura do ano deveria ser  apanágio da situação.
O que aí vem , segundo os modelos de previsão, depois das próximas tréguas ,
aponta para mais do mesmo :
Verão  tímido, sem rigores e de poucos calores.
Nada de desânimo: A Estação está agora a começar. Daqui até ao seu desfecho, o leque de oportunidades é tão vasto que qualquer horizonte
é obviamente plausivel.Quem sabe se ,  daqui  a 15 dias esta conversa estará já completamente desconfigurada ?
Passo a passo, dia a dia: É assim na meteorologia...


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2010 às 13:18)

Os próximos dias vai aquecer bastante!! em especial no Interior.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jun 2010 às 13:27)

miguel disse:


> Os próximos dias vai aquecer bastante!! em especial no Interior.



Mas no entanto o litoral vai continuar a ter a sua bela nortada


----------



## PauloSR (21 Jun 2010 às 10:37)

Segundo o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia, na Quinta-Feira preve-se ceu muito nublado  durante a tarde nas regiões do
interior onde há condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e
trovoadas. De resto até la, parece que irá reinar a monotonia. Sol e algum calor


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jun 2010 às 16:31)

E parece nos próximos dias continuar quente:


----------



## coolmen (22 Jun 2010 às 15:10)

gostava de saber como vão buscar os valores dos meteogramas gfs por localidade


----------



## vitamos (22 Jun 2010 às 15:18)

coolmen disse:


> gostava de saber como vão buscar os valores dos meteogramas gfs por localidade



Podes consultar essa informação neste endereço:

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/


----------



## stormy (22 Jun 2010 às 16:39)

Boas tardes
Observando o ensemble do GFS/06z, para o centro litoral ( 39ºN/9ºW):




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Pode-se concluir que há uma tendencia geral para a colocação de T850´s dentro ou ligeiramente acima da média, até ás 380h.
A sinoptica geral aponta para um cenario tipico de AA a W, estendendo-se até ao golfo de biscaia, com baixa termica na PI e o cinturão de baixas polares entre o atlantico  NW/W e a europa ocidental/N.
Mas não é tudo...de facto, tanto o GFS como o ECMWF veem, algures entre o final deste mês e inicios do proximo, um episodio de calor intenso e lestada, com o AA em força a norte da PI

Por agora resta aproveitar os proximos dias, tipicos de pleno verão, e as possiveis trovoadas vespertinas no interior...seguindo atentamente os modelos não nos saia alguma surpresa ( tanto boa como má..), na rifa


----------



## vitamos (23 Jun 2010 às 10:38)

Bom dia!

O IM prevê para o dia de hoje a possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas para as regiões do interior. Essa possibilidade é, apenas pelo modelos disponíveis, sustentada pelo Aladin de forma ténue:






Não sendo descartável a possibilidade de eventos convectivos hoje chamo, contudo, a atenção para os próximos dias relativamente a situações eventualmente interessantes. O ECM já coloca precipitações interessantes para o dia de amanhã. O ALADIN bate na mesma tecla e o GFS coloca instabilidade que se intensifica e sobretudo generaliza ao longo dos próximos dias e na entrada da próxima semana. Além disso destaque para as temperaturas altas a contribuir para a própria instabilidade.

A acompanhar com interesse...


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Jun 2010 às 00:31)

Que bonito...! (Saída das 18 do GFS para a madrugada de 28 para 29)


----------



## vitamos (24 Jun 2010 às 10:43)

Aviso ESTOFEX (qui 06h até sex 06h)





*



			Northern Iberia

Strong diurnal heating will likely lead to CAPE given some low-level moisture and a deeply mixed air mass. Storms may develop especially along a convergence zone over the north-western portions where the sea-breeze and upslope flow will be present. Additional QG forcing may result from a weak mid-level low to the west. Storms may produce large hail given the strong buoyancy. Additionally, some downbursts may occur with a slight chance of severe wind gusts. Storms will likely weaken after sunset.
		
Clique para expandir...

*


----------



## Vince (24 Jun 2010 às 11:41)

Inicia-se hoje um período de trovoadas no interior, sobretudo norte e centro, que pode subsistir vários dias, mais prováveis no extremo nordeste para o dia de hoje.
Temperaturas relativamente "frescas" aos 500hPa (-13/14ºC) e bastante quentes nos níveis mais baixos, 22ºC aos 850 em Bragança por exemplo, aquecimento da superfície, advecção de alguma humidade e hoje ainda uma pequena depressão em altura a Oeste, tudo num ambiente de atmosfera com instabilidade disponível e com variados e distintos mecanismos de forçamento/convergência. Inclusive as trovoadas poderão manter-se nas madrugadas ou manhãs de amanhã, sexta-feira.
Não é de excluir uma ou outra célula mais agressiva com granizo, o GFS ontem na saída das 18z modelou um SCM significativo a nordeste de Bragança para sexta-feira, embora hoje opte pelo interior de Espanha. O Aladin tem algo semelhante para amanhã à noite na fronteira norte do país, mas a modelagem destas coisas é sempre bastante imprevisível. A atmosfera estará portanto instável e dinâmica, a maior dúvida será a da quantidade de humidade disponível.


Cartas para hoje:


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2010 às 20:36)

Previsão do Estofex para o dia de amanhã:









> *SYNOPSIS and DISCUSSION*
> 
> A shallow ridge affects W-Europe beneath gradually lowering geopotential heights. In fact, geopotential heights decrease over most parts of Europe, as various more or less defined troughs/short waves affect the forecast area. For the past few days, BL air mass had some time to recover and some moisture advection took place at mid-levels over W-Europe, so overall thunderstorm coverage increases over many places. Initiation occurs at numerous spots, along mountain ranges, where regionally better BL air mass quality or forcing is present and along weak frontal boundaries.
> 
> ...


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Jun 2010 às 03:53)

A liberdade ( instabilidade ) está a passar por aqui .
Quem diria hoje de manhã que, a esta hora para além do previsível interior norte,
a noroeste  do litoral norte , em pleno oceano, as coisas estariam a fervilhar desta maneira?






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Esta  realidade , vem alimentar , animar,  os descontentes da Estabilidade.
É com esta liberdade ,  já aqui anunciada para os próximos dias , que vamos conviver , usufruir, disfrutar.
Hoje já houve alguns espasmos isolados.
Não será para todos.Interior norte será o mais  priviligiado.
Mas depois deste fervilhar , fora de horas , em pleno oceano,
quem nos garante os locais para daqui a dois dias?
A Liberdade ( instabilidade )  vai passar por aqui? pela nossa aldeia?


----------



## AnDré (25 Jun 2010 às 10:00)

O IM lançou avisos meteorológicos amarelos para os distritos de:
Vila Real, Bragança, Guarda, Viseu, Castelo Branco e Portalegre.
Estes avisos são referentes a trovoadas que podem ser acompanhadas de granizo (entre as 9h e a 1h de amanhã), e aguaceiros por vezes fortes (entre as 12h e as 24h de hoje).

Braga está em aviso amarelo devido a aguaceiros por vezes fortes entre as 12 e as 24h de hoje.








Previsão da precipitação acumulada em 3horas, pelo modelo ALADIN do IM:


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jun 2010 às 15:32)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Junho 2010*

*Tempo não promete praia para o fim-de-semana*



> O tempo vai estar instável e deverá mesmo chover em algumas partes do país este fim-de-semana, em especial no Norte e no Interior, onde as temperaturas máximas vão estar abaixo da média para esta altura do ano. A sul, e em especial no Algarve, o sol brilha
> 
> Esta sexta-feira, e segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, chuva forte e trovoada são esperadas no Interior, desde o distrito de Portalegre até Bragança, passando por Vila Real, Viseu, Guarda e Castelo Branco. No Litoral, espera-se chuva fraca no Porto, Aveiro e Coimbra.
> 
> ...


----------



## stormy (25 Jun 2010 às 18:13)

A tendencia de calor intenso vai sendo adiada...embora haja uma teimosia em colocar um episodio de calor, por parte dos modelos...
Neste momento a situação nos proximos tempos resume-se, grosso modo, á analise que fiz do ensemble das 12z para o litoral centro:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

E o verão, lentamente, vai carregando no acelarador...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jun 2010 às 21:13)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Junho 2010*



Mário Barros disse:


> *Tempo não promete praia para o fim-de-semana*



Acho que o título dessa notícia é bem enganoso, então Faro com máxima de 29ºC e 30ºC  não está bom para a praia, em Lisboa com 30ºC para amanhã, também não está bom para a praia..


----------



## David sf (26 Jun 2010 às 17:32)

Então neste momento seria interessante verificar que modelos estão a modelar melhor este episódio convectivo. Temos então esta situação, neste momento:






Previsão do GFS acabada de sair do forno:






Falhou completamente, não viu precipitação a sul do Douro, onde há várias células activas.

ECM desta manhã:






Um pouco mais acertado, mas também falhou por defeito nas regiões mais a sul, em concreto na linha de instabilidade do distrito de Portalegre.

ALADIN também desta manhã:






Na mesma linha do ECM.

NOGAPS das 00z:






Até agora o melhor, mas estendeu a instabilidade demasiado a sul e a oeste. Parece que vai falhar, se bem que ainda existe a possibilidade de se formarem novas células e este modelo acertar.

O UKMO, saída mais recente:






Parecido com o NOGAPS. Para mim os dois mais acertados.

Interessa então ver a previsão para amanhã:

GFS a papel químico da previsão falhada para hoje:






ALADIN e ECM, parecidos entre si, mais optimistas para amanhã do que estavam para hoje a sul, e menos a norte:











NOGAPS e UKMO ainda melhores para amanhã do que hoje, com instabilidade generalizada de Bragança a Sagres:











Depois destes dias instáveis, volta a dorsal, padrão igual ao da semana passada, quiçá um pouco mais quente, interior com máximas possivelmente superiores a 35ºC e nortada no litoral oeste, impedindo que se ultrapassem os 30ºC. Para o próximo fim de semana é muito possível que retorne a instabilidade, o GFS vem modelando a passagem de uma frente que afectaria o norte e o centro, enquanto o ECM vem modelando ou um cavado ou uma interessante cut-off, alternando de saída para saída. Isto é que seria bonito:


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2010 às 17:54)

Se alguém amanha quiser "caçar" trovoadas  a sul, a minha aposta seria no distrito de Beja, interior.


----------



## Brunomc (26 Jun 2010 às 18:44)

Cape/Li GFS para amanhã a tarde..


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jun 2010 às 19:13)

Brunomc disse:


> Cape/Li GFS para amanhã a tarde..



Isso seria bom, visto que eu amanhã em principio vou há feira de Évora


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2010 às 19:16)

Bom, eu aqui obviamente não espero absolutamente nada para amanhã, por isso, boa sorte aos restantes


----------



## rozzo (26 Jun 2010 às 19:24)

David, está bem vista a análise, só faria uma chamada de atenção, é que se vires o NOGAPS frequentemente, ele tem sempre tendência a dar muita mais convecção do que a que existe, portanto em dias de potencial convecção será quase sempre dos que coloca mais e em mais sítios, e é muito, mas muito frequente mesmo, dias onde falta algo para haver trovoadas e não ocorrer nada, ele estar a dar convecção e chuva de tarde. Portanto no caso específico desse modelo, penso que estará mais perto da realidade de hoje, por sorte, pelo seu próprio defeito de exagerar, num dia em que os restantes tendem a subestimar algo! 

O caso do UKMO já não, esse não tem essa tendência do NOGAPS penso eu, e é à partida bem mais credível, portanto não está nada mal, embora talvez um nada exagerado a Sul.. Mas e daí, vendo as células novas potentes a nascer ali mais perto de Santarém, até está bem razoável!

Ainda o estarem a dar muito perto do litoral, provavelmente também a ver com interpolações que aparecem nos mapas devido às malhas muito largas, provavelmente vendo ponto a ponto, sem esses "arredondamentos" nem estarão assim tão a Oeste, mas é o "preço a pagar" por modelos globais!


Como disse o Vince, amanhã estará bem melhor que hoje e ontem para o interior Sul, fiando nos nossos "amigos" modelos! eheheh

Curiosas, mas muito duvidosas, as manchas de chuva vestigiais muito próximas de Lisboa na próxima madrugada no GFS e UKMO. Olhando lá para fora, com este vendaval e nuvens baixas a vir de NW, só se for chuvisco de nuvens baixas! 
Mas está realmente um pouco mais "baralhada" a situação para amanhã, com apenas uma "quase certeza".. Sempre à partida longe da costa Oeste.. 

Quem me dera que falhassem redondamente os modelos e me calassem com uma bela trovoada por aqui, nem que de madrugada.. Mas.. Apesar das suas muitas falhas, ainda vão sendo bem mais certinhos os actuais modelos meteorológicos do que muitas vezes as pessoas aqui (muita vez por desilusões meteorológicas ) os tendem a "pintar"..


----------



## Brunomc (26 Jun 2010 às 19:32)

> Isso seria bom, visto que eu amanhã em principio vou há feira de Évora



Eu estive lá ontem há noite  


amanhã parece que vamos ter células a formarem-se mais a Sul


----------



## David sf (26 Jun 2010 às 21:06)

rozzo disse:


> David, está bem vista a análise, só faria uma chamada de atenção, é que se vires o NOGAPS frequentemente, ele tem sempre tendência a dar muita mais convecção do que a que existe, portanto em dias de potencial convecção será quase sempre dos que coloca mais e em mais sítios, e é muito, mas muito frequente mesmo, dias onde falta algo para haver trovoadas e não ocorrer nada, ele estar a dar convecção e chuva de tarde. Portanto no caso específico desse modelo, penso que estará mais perto da realidade de hoje, por sorte, pelo seu próprio defeito de exagerar, num dia em que os restantes tendem a subestimar algo!
> 
> O caso do UKMO já não, esse não tem essa tendência do NOGAPS penso eu, e é à partida bem mais credível, portanto não está nada mal, embora talvez um nada exagerado a Sul.. Mas e daí, vendo as células novas potentes a nascer ali mais perto de Santarém, até está bem razoável!
> 
> ...



Certo, mas o que me deixa com esperança é a previsão optimista do UKMO, que costuma ser o mais sovina na precipitação. A saída das 12z do ECM, segundo a Foreca que utiliza este modelo, prevê 85% de probabilidade de precipitação em Portel, ao invés dos menos de 50% que tinham vindo a ser modelados nos últimos dias. Dia de nervos, amanhã.


----------



## rozzo (26 Jun 2010 às 21:24)

David sf disse:


> Certo, mas o que me deixa com esperança é a previsão optimista do UKMO, que costuma ser o mais sovina na precipitação. A saída das 12z do ECM, segundo a Foreca que utiliza este modelo, prevê 85% de probabilidade de precipitação em Portel, ao invés dos menos de 50% que tinham vindo a ser modelados nos últimos dias. Dia de nervos, amanhã.



Sim, como te disse atrás, parecem-me bons sinais do UKMO, modelo que até confio razoavelmente!

E parece que sim que há mesmo boas chances para tais bandas, isto claro dentro da lotaria habitual!


----------



## PauloSR (27 Jun 2010 às 10:10)

Previsão ESTOFEX para o dia de hoje:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

...Iberia and France...

Recent GFS runs show up to 1000 J/kg MLCAPE in this region with only weak vertical shear and rising geopotential heights. Some diurnally driven showers and thunderstorms will develop and may locally pose a risk of large hail and isolated flash floods. Given the isolated nature of such an event, no threat level was issued.

Similar conditions are expected in N Italy during the afternoon hours. 0-6 km shear has decreased to values below 10 m/s which indicates that organised severe thunderstorms are unlikely.


CAPE/LI para hoje:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Vamos aguardar e ver se a lotaria sai hoje também à zona de Braga


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jun 2010 às 17:18)

Boas perspectivas para a ocorrência de instabilidade esta tarde/noite no interior do Alentejo.






CopyRight@allmetsat


----------



## Rainy (27 Jun 2010 às 19:41)

Quando é que a chuva e instabilidade é generalizada, a partir de uma depressão??

Para o iniçio de Julho o que se prevê??


----------



## PauloSR (27 Jun 2010 às 20:15)

*Atenção ao destaque em iol.pt*


_Vem aí mais chuva e trovoada com oito distritos em aviso amarelo
Regiões em causa são as de Vila Real, Bragança, Viseu, Guarda, Castelo Branco, Portalegre, Évora e Beja

Por: Redacção /VG  |  27-06-2010  18: 09

O Instituto de Meteorologia lançou avisos amarelos até às 2:00 de segunda-feira, em oito distritos do interior do país, para os quais se prevê aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoadas.

Os oito distritos são Vila Real, Bragança, Viseu, Guarda, Castelo Branco, Portalegre, Évora e Beja.

O aviso amarelo pressupõe situações de risco para determinadas actividades dependentes da situação meteorológica, como a circulação nas estradas ou a navegação nos rios, entre outras.

O aviso amarelo é o segundo nível menos grave de uma escala de quatro.

Para o resto do país não se prevê nenhuma situação meteorológica de risco. 
_




Colocada as 18h09??  O alerta sim é até essa hora, mas daí ate ser colocada após as 18h e ser destaque... Sinceramente! É o pessimo jornalismo praticado em Portugal... Venha esse trovoada entao


----------



## Geiras (27 Jun 2010 às 20:22)

ThaZouk disse:


> *Atenção ao destaque em iol.pt*
> 
> 
> _Vem aí mais chuva e trovoada com oito distritos em aviso amarelo
> ...




infelizmente nao ha nada por Setubal ? quanto mais tempo vou ter que esperar pa ver espetaculo ??


----------



## PauloSR (27 Jun 2010 às 20:33)

Trovoadapower disse:


> infelizmente nao ha nada por Setubal ? quanto mais tempo vou ter que esperar pa ver espetaculo ??



Caro Trovoadapower, analisa o meteograma da tua localidade. Setubal:

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=SET%DABAL

Podes analisar tambem a previsão do Cape/Li em http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsenseur.html

Pelo menos ate dia 5 de Julho, não há nada para aí nem para lado nenhum


----------



## David sf (27 Jun 2010 às 21:00)

ThaZouk disse:


> Caro Trovoadapower, analisa o meteograma da tua localidade. Setubal:
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=SET%DABAL
> 
> ...



Não se fiem muito no GFS, se dependesse da sua previsão não teria chovido hoje a sul do Douro. Saída das 12z:






Vão consultando outros modelos, mais fiáveis ao nível da precipitação convectiva, como o UKMO e o output do ECM que está no site do IM.

Para final da semana que hoje começou, há a possibilidade de instabilidade, caso se confirme a previsão do UKMO ou do ECM:











Se esta previsão estiver certa é provável a ocorrência de trovoadas também no litoral sul, principalmente na previsão do UKMO.

Gosto da insistência do ECM a meter esta cut-off, apesar de preferi-la uns km a oeste, como estava ontem de manhã:


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Jun 2010 às 01:59)

David sf disse:


> ...
> 
> Para final da semana que hoje começou, há a possibilidade de instabilidade...



Pois é. 
Mas estava isto , hoje, tão palpitante de ocorrências e vivências,
de calor abrilhantado por aguaceiro trovoado , no interior , de Trás-os-Montes ao Alentejo ,
com  o  litoral de ventos desanuviado, enfim,  Verão  engalanado    e 
oh Inclemência,oh Vicissitude  que lá vem mais  pasmaceira:
Mais Verão tímido a noroeste, mais calores ( extremos) adiados,
mais normalidade , mais conformidade . Mais estabilidade.
É o Verão  Português  Suave , pois então...normal até ao final da semana que ora começa...


----------



## rozzo (28 Jun 2010 às 10:49)

Continua o ECMWF a insistir no cenário de "tostanço" a médio prazo.. Isto ao instalarem-se as altas pressões com força no Atlântico pouco a W de nós, logo de seguida à passagem de uma frente em dissipação nos próximos dias!
Também o GFS vai dando mostras de o querer seguir, vamos ver, mas parece querer compor-se um cenário escaldante em breve, e reparem que esta semana, mesmo sem mapas muito "chocantes", boa parte do interior vai andar acima dos 35º sempre....

Ah, e como referiu o David, pelo meio sempre a pairar a hipótese de alguma instabilidade convectiva..


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jun 2010 às 11:44)

este calor  que ai vêm até tenho medo, por causa dos fogos.


----------



## trepkos (28 Jun 2010 às 11:53)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> este calor  que ai vêm até tenho medo, por causa dos fogos.



Mas isso é inevitável, com o calor que se avizinha e com o que choveu este inverno é uma questão de tempo até arder tudo, penso que teremos uma repetição do verão de 2003, está tudo cheio de mato, pastos, restolhos, ninguém limpa as matas, é uma catástrofe anunciada.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jun 2010 às 11:57)

trepkos disse:


> Mas isso é inevitável, com o calor que se avizinha e com o que choveu este inverno é uma questão de tempo até arder tudo, penso que teremos uma repetição do verão de 2003, está tudo cheio de mato, pastos, restolhos, ninguém limpa as matas, é uma catástrofe anunciada.



Pois é tens razão, a população devia de ter o cuidado de limpar as matas, não é depois os bombeiros irem apagar os incêndios, e depois ainda por cima as pessoas começam a reclamar por terem o fogo ao pé das suas casas, por isso limpem as matas, porque desta forma ajudam os bombeiros também.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jun 2010 às 12:38)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> este calor  que ai vêm até tenho medo, por causa dos fogos.



Esta calor que se avisinha poderá ainda não ser muito mau para os incêndios, pois há muita humidade no solo e nos combustiveis finos (folhas mortas) devido às chuvas que têm caido nos ultimos dias, o que atrasa os fogos, facilita o combate e dificulta o começo dos fogos (ignição). Mas se o calor continuar por muitos dias rapidamente a humidade desaparece e então sim temos um grande problema, já que como o trepkos referiu os matos cresceram muito e não foram limpos


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2010 às 13:24)

Fiquei um pouco eufórico ao ver os modelos hoje para dizer a verdade!!  aquela cut-off a se situar no golfo de de cadiz a parti de dia 2 ou 3 poderia trazer trovoadas ao Algarve precisamente onde vou estar a partir do dia 1  depois caso se desloque para Oeste poderia nos trazer valor extremo com isos muito altas 25 ou mais mas isso é só um dos cenários possíveis nesta altura até lá essa cutt-off vai ser colocada em vários locais da PI, mas como mostra agora era o cenário perfeito


----------



## Vince (28 Jun 2010 às 21:04)

Praticamente todos os modelos vêm essa cutoff do sul ou sudoeste daqui a 5/6 dias que poderia trazer instabilidade pelo menos à metade sul incluindo zonas do litoral, variando na posição e intensidade, o que é normal a tantas horas.
O GFS é excepção, também a tem mas a formar-se mais para leste, em Espanha, mas curiosamente a run paralela que substituirá a operacional daqui a um mês também a vê a sul. A posição dela mais ou menos a sudoeste terá também implicações no calor que poderá vir.

*144 horas*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Jun 2010 às 15:56)

Boas...

Se isto vier acontecer 







198h
Seria um cenário assustador ... que nem quero pensar, mas fica o registo.

Para já a 102h aponta para uma Cut Off que dará animação á seria após estes tempos de seca nesta zona...

Venha ela!!


----------



## Fábio Silva (29 Jun 2010 às 16:29)

boas pessoal

alguem sabe se com estas previsoes de istabilidade daqui a uns dias vira alguma coisa pasra estas zonas???

comps


----------



## Geiras (29 Jun 2010 às 22:36)

Eu já nao ando a perceber isto, Évora está em alerta amarelo por temperatura mínima (como é obvio devem-se ter enganado)


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jun 2010 às 23:52)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Eu já nao ando a perceber isto, Évora está em alerta amarelo por temperatura mínima (como é obvio devem-se ter enganado)



Incorrecto; o alerta é por temperatura máxima de 36 ºC prevista para amanhã.


----------



## AnDré (29 Jun 2010 às 23:58)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Eu já nao ando a perceber isto, Évora está em alerta amarelo por temperatura mínima (como é obvio devem-se ter enganado)



Se estava mal, entretanto já foi corrigido.


----------



## Geiras (30 Jun 2010 às 00:43)

AnDré disse:


> Se estava mal, entretanto já foi corrigido.



Sim, já corrigiram.


----------



## Rainy (30 Jun 2010 às 08:58)

Na Sexta chove em Lisboa ??


----------



## Vince (30 Jun 2010 às 10:43)

Não vale a pena perguntar se chove aqui ou ali num dia ou noutro, além de ainda faltar algum tempo, este tipo de situação é uma lotaria completa saber aonde dispara uma trovoada. Na sexta uma frente em dissipação deve trazer alguma chuva fraca, eventualmente moderada, ao litoral norte e parte do interior onde deve forçar alguma instabilidade convectiva, com o cavado no Sábado e Domingo há probabilidade de trovoadas no interior, com a cutoff que se seguiria na próxima semana poderia dar também litoral sul, mas parece-me também que está a ficar mais fraca e demasiado seco, mas veremos.


----------

